# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  حملات الحج الإماراتية ( اقلطي وفيدينا )

## نور

مرحبا خواتي

خل نفتح هالموضوع للنقاش عن حملات الحج الإماراتية وشو الأقضل

وكل وحدة حجزت السنة للحج تخبرنا على أي حملة حجزت وكم خذوا عنهم

و اللي راحن الحج السنوات اللي فاتت

خل يخبرننا بتجاربهن ومزايا ومساوئ الحملات اللي تعاملوا وياها

نترياكن

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## أم عزه

مرحبا..
أنا سمعت من تجارب اللي ساروا الحج إن حملة الشروق وحملة الفجر من أحسن الحملات لأن نظامهم كويتي.. ومرتبين واايد.. أختي بتسير السنه وبسألها عن التفاصيل يوم ترد بالسلامه إن شاء الله..

----------


## توته الحلوه

ناويه اسير هالسنه ان شاء الله 

ويا حملة الدويسات هذي الحمله كويتيه بس عندهم وكيل ف الامارات وايد يمدحونهم بس لين الحين ما جربتهم وسعرهم بالنسبه لحملات الامارات وايد سعرهم ممتاز 
على الدرجه الاولى ف طيران الاماارات والسكن ف بنايه يديده من سنتين ف العزيزيه 16 الف و700 درهم 

سعرهم وايد احسن عن اسعار حملات الامارات

----------


## m123

حملة بن سباع زينة وسعرهم العام 12000 . وانا العام رحت ع حملة كويتية اسمها حملة الهولي ووايد روووعة وعندهم وكيل فالامارات وموقعهم على الانترنت وسعرهم العام 8600 من غير التذكرة ....

----------


## 4you

حملة الشروق حمله ممتاز انا رحت معاهم مرتين واكثر الي راحو معاهم .. راحوها مره ثانيه مع مجموعه يديده من اهلهم او ربعهم ... حمله فعلا ممتازه .. ومعاهم اداريات فنانات .. وعلى مااعتقد ان سعرهم السنه هذي 18000 مو اكيد

----------


## سلرا

تحملوا من حمله الشريعه سرنا معاهم وتبهدلنا بهدله ما عقبها بهدله

----------


## فطامي 20

مرحبا الغاليات ...اشحالكن ...عساكن بخير 

الصراحة بالنسبة لي ... حملتنا اللي نروح وياهم دوم ( وما نبدلها الصراحة عسب انهم وايد زيننين وخدمتهم درجة أولى ) هي حملة الرحمة بدبي .... وهاي السنة عاد مسويين برنامج واحد بس 
برنامجهم هو الحج السريع فقط وفقط خيم خاصة يعني VIP وبعد سفرهم بالطائرة الخاصة وربي يوفجهم واللي تبى خدمات VIP انصحها بهالحملة ومتأكدة ان شالله انها بتدعيلي.... وبالتوفيج ان شالله

----------


## al7oor7

مرحب خواتي 
انا السنه حاجزه عند حملة الفجر من الشارجه يمدحوونها وايد ساير نسيبي العام والسنه بعد وايد حاجزين عدهم خدماتهم وايد اوكيه واسعارهم طيبه 12800د للنفر>>حجه سريعه

----------


## شمـــ وفا ـــعة

أنا عن نفسي سجلت ويا ريلي في حملة طيبة اللي في الشارجة بس حج سريع..
مدحولنا إياها وأسعارها مناسبة.. 11800 للشخص الواحد والسفر من مطار دبي عالطيارة السعودية..
بس الحملة لا هي خمس نجوم ولا بدون نجوم.. الحمدلله عندهم سكن وبوفيه أكل وكرمتوا حمامات خاصة..
الله ييسر علينا وعلى الجميع ويسهل علينا هناك...  :Smile: 

دمتم بود..

----------


## أسماء2

أنا إن شاء الله بروح مع أهلي حملة الإستقامة بالشارقة وبنروح قبل الحج 3 أيام المدينة وعقب طبعا الحج وطلع علينا 17200 درهم .....

----------


## توته الحلوه

> مرحبا الغاليات ...اشحالكن ...عساكن بخير 
> 
> الصراحة بالنسبة لي ... حملتنا اللي نروح وياهم دوم ( وما نبدلها الصراحة عسب انهم وايد زيننين وخدمتهم درجة أولى ) هي حملة الرحمة بدبي .... وهاي السنة عاد مسويين برنامج واحد بس 
> برنامجهم هو الحج السريع فقط وفقط خيم خاصة يعني VIP وبعد سفرهم بالطائرة الخاصة وربي يوفجهم واللي تبى خدمات VIP انصحها بهالحملة ومتأكدة ان شالله انها بتدعيلي.... وبالتوفيج ان شالله


شو اسعارهم

----------


## سلرا

الله يسهل ويسر امر كل من ناوي الحج ويتقبل منهم وياجرنا معاهم

----------


## أخت القمـر

مرحبا خواتي ان شاءالله بسير هاي السنه الحج السريع عشان اعيالي ما اروم اهدهم واغيب عنهم وايد بسير ويا حملة الفجر وخذو عني 12900 بنسير16/12 وبنرجع24/12

----------


## الزينـ كله

اللي بيسيرون يدعولي اسير من زماااان بخاطري اسير الحج....


والله يحفظكم ويحفظ جمييييع المسلمين وتروحون وتردون سالمين ....

----------


## نور القمر2000

ادعولي بالتوفيق انا بسير الحج هاي السنة ان شاء الله

مع حملة الفجر .. بصراحة وااااااااااااااايد يمدحونها وانا اول مرة اسير مع هاي الحملة 
الحج السريع بـ 12900 درهم من 16 /12 الى 24/12
بس البارحة قالوا انهم الغوا برنامج وخلوه من 15/12 الى 24/12

----------


## al7oor7

الله حيهم اخت القمر ونور القمر بنسير انشا االله مع بعض انا حجزي 15-24
احممممم بس.... 12800 جيه انتو12900 خخخ فرقت 100يعني

----------


## **عاشقة الفردوس

:Salam Allah: 

أنا ان شاء الله بسير مع حملة الغروب هاي ثاني سنة اسير وياهم 
سعرهم 15000 للشخص واايد ارتحت وياهم وعندهم بوفيه مفتوح وهاي السنة سكن 
يديد في العزيزية . والأسعار على حسب الطلب يعني اذا كان بالجوبيكون فرق عن البر
الصراحة انصحكم بالحملة وما راح تندمون 


 :Ast Green:

----------


## um noor

السلام عليكم 
انا انشالله بسير على حمله بن سباع 
بس ما عرفت حد سار معاهم 
بس انشالله يكون راعيها والمشرف عليها عنده ضمير ويراعينا عل 
وسعرهم 13400 
والله يعين وييسر على كل من في خاطره يزور ويحج

----------


## احبه موت

> اللي بيسيرون يدعولي اسير من زماااان بخاطري اسير الحج....
> 
> 
> والله يحفظكم ويحفظ جمييييع المسلمين وتروحون وتردون سالمين ....



 :Amen:   :Amen:   :Amen:

----------


## الحقوقيه

السلام عليكم

أما عن نفسي من واقع تجربه سرت كذا مره
مع حملة قريش اللي في الشارجه
شي ولا اروع ... من ناحية البوفيه اللي سووه
لنا قبل السفر في احد الفنادق مع شرح جميع المناسك
وكذلك بالبوفيه والحمامات الخاصه مع مسابقات يسوونها
لنا اثناء المناسك مع توزيع جوائز للفائزين.

----------


## صمتي عذاب

حلوة فكرة المسابقات
الله يوفق الجميع الى ما يحبه ويرضاه
ااااااااامين
وعقبالي

----------


## سوارفسكي

االله يرزقني حجه يا رب جررررررررريب قولوا امين ..

----------


## reme

افضل حمله بالنسبة لي حمله المطروشي
ومستحيل اغير واروح عند غيرهم 

والله يوفقكم يارب

----------


## hamda82

ana baser ma3a 7amlat althyafah mid7o0li iyaha o ma3arf shay 3an alas3ar bs alsefar mn 16 lin 23 december ,, 7ij sare3

----------


## ياقوته

حملة مناسك راااائعه

صح انها غاليه بس حلوه

----------


## ام مايد

اسيرون وتردون بالسلامة ان شالله الله يتقبل منكم

----------


## adeena81

> السلام عليكم
> 
> أما عن نفسي من واقع تجربه سرت كذا مره
> مع حملة قريش اللي في الشارجه
> شي ولا اروع ... من ناحية البوفيه اللي سووه
> لنا قبل السفر في احد الفنادق مع شرح جميع المناسك
> وكذلك بالبوفيه والحمامات الخاصه مع مسابقات يسوونها
> لنا اثناء المناسك مع توزيع جوائز للفائزين.


------------------------------------------------------------
وأنا أأيدج إختي،، رحنا معاهم العام خدمة + معاملة ولا أروع،،

----------


## بدوووورة

الله يوفق الجميع , اسيرون وتون بالسلامه ان شااالله , وعسى ان شاالله يكتبنا حجه قريييييبه باذن الله تعالى

----------


## al-talee

> ناويه اسير هالسنه ان شاء الله 
> 
> ويا حملة الدويسات هذي الحمله كويتيه بس عندهم وكيل ف الامارات وايد يمدحونهم بس لين الحين ما جربتهم وسعرهم بالنسبه لحملات الامارات وايد سعرهم ممتاز 
> على الدرجه الاولى ف طيران الاماارات والسكن ف بنايه يديده من سنتين ف العزيزيه 16 الف و700 درهم 
> 
> سعرهم وايد احسن عن اسعار حملات الامارات



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا الصراحه مجربه الدويسان والصراحه رووووووووووعه من اسلوب تعامل من نظام ومن اسعار وترتيباتهم في الحج 100 بالاميه اكثر من 7 اشخاص من اهلي سايرين وياهم والوالده الله يخليها ها 6 مره اتسير وياهم 
والصراحه نظامهم احسن بوااايد من نظام الحملات الاماراتيه بغض النظر عن ذكر اسائهم انا ارشح لكل وحده تبا اتسير اتجرب وتيسر وياهم وصدقوني ما بتندم 

واسم الحمله الدويسان مب الدويسات واللي تحب اعطيها رقم الوكيل انا مستعده بس اطرش لي رساله خاصه

والسموحه

----------


## الظبيانيه1

االله يحفظكم وتردون لعيالكم بالسلامه ان شاء الله حج مبرور وسعيا مشكور مقدما 
لاتنسون تدعونا من صالح اعمالكم والله يبلغنا اياها وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## الكنـاري

الله يوفق الجميع اول مره اسير الحج والله يجعله حج مبرور ان شـــــــــــاء الله........... بنروح انا والوالد والوالده وعموتي وبنت عموتي ان شاااااااء الله مع حملة العود من راس الخيمه وهي حمله زينه انا رحت معاهم عمرة رمضان وكان سكنهم قريب من الحرم في مكه وسعرهم للشخص 17000 الف من 8 الى 24/12 والله ايسر الامور بالخير

----------


## قلب من ورق

انا اهلي ساروا السنه مع حملة التيِّم للحج والعمرة مقرها في شارع الدفاع وااااااااااايد مدحوها لي


وها السنة بنسير انا وريلي وياهم

خدمتهم نظيفة وشغلهم حلو

والله يوفق الجميييييييييييييييع

----------


## لميـــاء999

هلا 

و ان شاء الله بسير هالسنه مع ريلي

مع حمله البطين بابوظبي..بنسير بالباص..

و السعر اعتقد 15 ..الف ..
و بنروح من 1 ذي الحجه لين ............13 ذي الحجه ..

و اللي معاي بالحمله تخبرني ..................هههه

----------


## ~UAE_LaDy ~

الله يتقبل من الجميع ان شاء الله... نحن حجزنا في حملة المروة في ابوظبي... واسعارهم 14300 للشخص وفي منى المنطقه (أ)..مبنى يديد في العزيزية... السفر بيكون يوم 15/12 الرجوع يوم 23/12 والله يوفقك الجميع  :Smile:

----------


## شروق الامارات

نحن حجزنا في حملة السويدي راس الخيمة الصراحه يمدحونها والسعر15الف الحج السريع
اذا حد منكن سار وياها ايخبرني عن خدماتهم الاني اول مره اسير الحج

----------


## الكنـاري

الله يوفقك الجميع ......... شو السالفه محد بيسير مع حملة العود من راس الخيمه اذا حد بيسير يخبرني

----------


## ظبية الامارات

أنا بسير مع حملة الطارق من بوظبي والسفر بيكون من 11 الى 24 / 12 /2007 وسعرهم 20000 وما أعرف حد سار معاهم قبل بنسير وبنشوف

----------


## اميرة الحلوات

حمله الخالديه وايد زينه

----------


## twinkle

الله يسر على الجميع وان شاء الله تسيرون وتردون بالسلامه يارب وتقبل الله منكم طاعاتكم اللهم آمين أنا عندي طلب صغير بما أني أعتبركم خواتي فأرجوكم لاتنسوني من الدعاء أن الله يسر لي وأسير ان شاء الله اذا مب هالسنه السنوات اليايه اذا في العمر بقية وأن الله يثبتني على دينه يارب وأن الله يسر لي أمري ويفرج لي همي ويشرح لي صدري ويحقق مناي في الدنيا والآخرة أتمنى ما تنسوني...

----------


## طبشوره

رايحه انا وريلي ان شاء الله مع حمله بن سباع 13 الف للفرد..والله ييسرلنا ولكم ويكتب لكل من تبي تحج .

----------


## hamda82

منوو معاااي مع حملة الضيااافه

----------


## ام حميد

السلام عليكم
انا بسير مع حملة الساحل الشرقى

----------


## ام احمــــد

حملة مؤتة روعة ماشاء الله الخدمة والمحاضرات مايضيع حجك فى سوالف وتلعب تحسين كل وقت عباده

----------


## Om_hamaaad

والله انا بصراحه 
في نيتي اسير الحج
هالسنه
بس لين الحين ما حجزت
ادور حج سريع
والسكن قريب من الحرم

----------


## فديت القلب

السلام عليكم 

انا ان شا الله بسير مع حمله الفجر اللي بالشارجه

وسعرهم 12900 على ما اعتقد

----------


## مون لايت

اللي بيسيرون يدعولي اسير من زماااان بخاطري اسير الحج....


والله يحفظكم ويحفظ جمييييع المسلمين وتروحون وتردون سالمين ....

----------


## أوركيدا

الله يجزيج كل الخير على طرحج لهذا الموضوع ..

متابعة للاستفادة ^_^

ربي يسعدج دنيا وآخرة ..

----------


## شجرة طيبة

شكرا لك 

ويارب كل من دخل هذا الموضوع انه يسير للجح ان شاء الله

----------


## hzzz333

امين امين

----------


## حور العين1

الله ايوفج اليميع

----------


## hzzz333

واااااااااااااو الاسعار كلها غاليه حشى مب سايره حج سايره سياحه
الله المستعان

----------


## ۞ FuToN ۞

*الصـــــــراحة موضوع متميز ويسهل علينا

عملية البحث عن حملات متميزة في الخدمات 

انا سمعت انه الحملات الكويتية روعه في خدماتهــــــــــا 

ييزاكن اللــــــــــه خــــــــــــير*

----------


## نقطة عسل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتمنى الكل يكون بخير وعافيه إن شاء الله
انا اخويه حجز لي بس ناسيه اي حمله الحينه
وكل واحد منا دفع 12500 

ويا رب يكتب لكل وحده ما راحت الحج 
حجة السنه اليايه إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## بنت راشد

الحمد لله حجزنا انا وريلي في حملة الخالدية للحج والعمرة ------> حج شامل= 4أيام وثلاث ليالي المدينة المنورة + مكة المكرمه وخيام في منى فئة أ والسكن قريب في المدينه مقابل المسجد النبوي وفي مكه البناية اللي عدال ابراج مكه وسعرهم غالي بس ريلي اصر على هذي الحمله وكل شخص 29000درهم. والله يوفق ويسر لنا امور الحج .

----------


## m123

ياناس في حد سمع عن حملة الغروووب؟؟ردوا علي بليييييييز؟

----------


## حورية الامارات

هلا وغلا انا وريلي مسجلين حملة الفجر بس الظاهر ريلي مضايق مني لاني مرضت وصارلي التهاب في الرحم واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد قوي 3 مرات تعالجت وماكو فايدة وللحين

ادعولي اشفى منه عشان اروح يارب اروح

احنا اخترنا حملة الفجر بس ضايقوني قالولي الغرفة للحريم في العزيزية 6 حريم في غرفة وحده

وصعبة الصراحة وايد كيف 6 بس الله كريم

والحمامات مشتركة مع الحملات الغير مب تابعة للحملة بس استغربت الصراحة الله يستر بس

----------


## "أم حمدان"

انصحكم بحملة ( الحجي ) لانهم جد راقيين فالتعامل مع الحجاج وايوفرو كل شي 
الواحد ايسير وهو متطمن ومرتاح

----------


## ال.ر..ي..م

أنا بعد أيدج ياأم حمدان وفعلا حملة الحجي توفر لحجاجها كل شي 
أنا سايرة الحج السنه بأذن الله

----------


## حلوه بس متينه

> هلا وغلا انا وريلي مسجلين حملة الفجر بس الظاهر ريلي مضايق مني لاني مرضت وصارلي التهاب في الرحم واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد قوي 3 مرات تعالجت وماكو فايدة وللحين
> 
> ادعولي اشفى منه عشان اروح يارب اروح
> 
> احنا اخترنا حملة الفجر بس ضايقوني قالولي الغرفة للحريم في العزيزية 6 حريم في غرفة وحده
> 
> وصعبة الصراحة وايد كيف 6 بس الله كريم
> 
> والحمامات مشتركة مع الحملات الغير مب تابعة للحملة بس استغربت الصراحة الله يستر بس



انا سرت مع حملة الفجر والحق ينقال

صح فالعزيزيه سكنا في شقه ، كانو ماخذين بنايه كامله ومسكنينا في شقق كل شقه فيها 4 غرف كبار وكل غرفه فيها 6 سراير او 5 ، وحمامين في الشقه بس المكان نظيف ونحن وايد ارتحنا الصراحه 
بس الغرف كبار انا سرت واقولج مب حد قالي بس والله يا اختي احلى ايام الحج العزيزيه الصراحه وناسه تعرفنا على ناس فنانين ولين الحين نحن على اتصال معاهم 
وحمامات منى مب مشتركه مع الحملات الباقيه الحمامات خاصه بالحمله والصراحه الحمله ماعليها كلام

----------


## دبيّه

> منوو معاااي مع حملة الضيااافه


 إن شاء الله نحن بنكون معاكم ..

----------


## نور القمر2000

> خواتي اليوم قبل باجر حد يخبرني لو التسجيل في حملات الحج تسكر ولا بعده ؟؟حق مواطن 
> بسرعه وشو الاجرائات ؟؟؟


بعدهم اختي فاتحين .. تقريبا كل الحملات يبغون صورة الجواز وصورتين شخصية حق البطاقة ودفعه اولى للمبلغ اما للوافدين فسكروا التسجيل تقريبا في كل الحملات

اختي حورية الامارات الله يشفيج ويعافيج عشان تروحين الحج هاي السنة ونتلاقى بعد ههههه .

بس بصراحة ماتلاحظون ارتفاع الاسعار في الحملات .. انا ربيعتي في عام 2005 راحت حملة مااعرف اسمها دار الايمان بـ12.000 (في اي بي) حمام خاص وغرفة خاصة 
والحين (في اي بي) 25 الف للحج السريع حرااااااااام والله 
انا كنت ناوية اروح بس يوم شفت جذيه قلت ماعليه جهاااااااد لله ( انا مشكلتي في الحمامات تكرمون ابغيه نظيف) لا افكر في اكل ولا شي 

بس شو نسوي 

نصيحتي للجميع حاولوا تسيرون هاي السنة ولا السنة الياية حتى السريع مابتقدرون تروحون وبتشوفون اذا ماصار بـ30 الف او اكثر .
ارتفاع رهيييييييييييييب وخيالي ( ليش يفكرون في الربح مع انه هذا لازم يكون ميسر وتسهيل ابتغاء وجهه الله)
حتى في الحج ارتفاع في الاسعار وين بنعيش

----------


## نقطة عسل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سالت عن الحمله الي حاجزين وياها

اسمها *الشمايل* واهي من الشارجه

وااايد يمدحونها

----------


## حديث الورد

> افضل حمله بالنسبة لي حمله المطروشي
> ومستحيل اغير واروح عند غيرهم 
> 
> والله يوفقكم يارب


أأيد كلامج.. محد شرات هالحمله هليه كلهم يسيرون فياهم ^_^

يربت مره سرنا مع السري وتووووووووووووووووووبه نسير مره ثانيه

حملة الفجر نفس ما قالو البنات كل شي مشترك وسكنهم في منى يبعد عن الرمي بوايد


الحملات الكويتيه يمدحونها لكن ما يخلونج تباتين في منى ايودونج العزيزيه تباتين ها نظامهم لانها تكون مشتركه بينهم وبين حملات ثانيه

----------


## ][ro7 al7b][

الله يوفق الجميع..

وعقبالي ان شاء الله احج بيت الله..

----------


## ساره_16

مشكوره اختي 
بس انا مارحت 
^_^

----------


## Daanh

إن شاء الله بسير حملة أبناء السويدي وهذا أول مره أسير الحج وبكون الحج السريع بسير إبتاريخ 16/12/2007 وخذو عني 15000درهم والله كريم

----------


## الموج الحزين

انا بسير عند حملة ابن القيم ان شاء الله بس الصراحة ما اعرف شي عنهم ولا اعرف حد مجربنهم فإذا حد من الاخوات تعرفهم و تعرف حد ساير معاهم تفيدنا وشكراااااااااااااا

----------


## زين الخلايق

الله انشالله يتقبل منكن

----------


## جيرلي

شحالكن يالغاليات
ان شاء الله انا بسير هالسنة مع حملة الغصن - بوظبي
اسعارهم صحيح انها وايد غالية 40 الف درهم للشخص الواحد V.I.P
لكني حامل بشهري السابع وريلي وايد يحاتي 
بنسير 11/12 لين 24/12 ان شاء الله
انصحكن بها والله ما تندمون وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الحج المبرور بإذن الله

----------


## الكنـاري

اختي جيرلي الله يسهل عليج ويوفقج ان شـــــــــاءالله ....... والله يسهل علينا حجنا ان شاااءالله يكون حج مبرور ان شاااءالله ويرزق اللي ما بيسيرون السنه الله يسهل لهم امورهم بسيرة السنه اليايه

----------


## al-talee

> أأيد كلامج.. محد شرات هالحمله هليه كلهم يسيرون فياهم ^_^
> 
> يربت مره سرنا مع السري وتووووووووووووووووووبه نسير مره ثانيه
> 
> حملة الفجر نفس ما قالو البنات كل شي مشترك وسكنهم في منى يبعد عن الرمي بوايد
> 
> 
> الحملات الكويتيه يمدحونها لكن ما يخلونج تباتين في منى ايودونج العزيزيه تباتين ها نظامهم لانها تكون مشتركه بينهم وبين حملات ثانيه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اسمحيلي اختي ابا اصحح لج المعلومه الخطاء اللي سمعتيها 
الحملات الكويتيه تخليج تباتين في منى ويردون ع الفجر للعزيزيه 
والسموحه بس المبيت في منى من اركان الحج اي سنه ماكده فكيف
مايخلونج .. ومثل ما قلت قبل انا وهلي سايرين ويا حملتين من الكويت ومنهم اللي فتحت لها فرع هني وهيه الدويسان وويودوج منى الساعه 10 الفليل ويردون ع الساعه 6 الصبح 

والسموحه منج بس حبيت اوضح لج عن المبيت في منى لانه الحج بدونه يعتبر حجج ناقص

----------


## ام محمد 2002

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .......... ان شاء الله السنة بسير الحج مع حملة الحوطي الكويتية الي يعرف عنها شي يخبرني

----------


## حديث الورد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> اسمحيلي اختي ابا اصحح لج المعلومه الخطاء اللي سمعتيها 
> الحملات الكويتيه تخليج تباتين في منى ويردون ع الفجر للعزيزيه 
> والسموحه بس المبيت في منى من اركان الحج اي سنه ماكده فكيف
> مايخلونج .. ومثل ما قلت قبل انا وهلي سايرين ويا حملتين من الكويت ومنهم اللي فتحت لها فرع هني وهيه الدويسان وويودوج منى الساعه 10 الفليل ويردون ع الساعه 6 الصبح 
> 
> والسموحه منج بس حبيت اوضح لج عن المبيت في منى لانه الحج بدونه يعتبر حجج ناقص


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

فديتج قلت هالكلام من الكلام اللي خبروني به ناس من هليه ولا انا ما يربتهم ولا سرت معاهم

ما اقول كلامهم صح او كلام اي بس انقل اللي سمعته لا أكثر ^_^

وادري فديتج انه المبيت واجب على الحاج سايره 3 مرات وعارفه هالشي الغاليه ^_^

والسموحه

----------


## nanane2005

الله يرزقكم بنات وتسيرون 

بس ادعولي اسير لاني لين الحين ما حصلت حد يسير وياي

----------


## الـــصدى

> انا بسير عند حملة ابن القيم ان شاء الله بس الصراحة ما اعرف شي عنهم ولا اعرف حد مجربنهم فإذا حد من الاخوات تعرفهم و تعرف حد ساير معاهم تفيدنا وشكراااااااااااااا




هلا وغلا ... ومليووووووووووون سهلا بربعة الحج


والله اني فرحت يوم لقيت حد وياي.. يالسة اقرا صفحة صفحة

أنا


أنا


بسير ويا حملة *ابن القيم* اللي في بوظبي .. واسعارهم 15000 الف للفرد ..احنا اخترنا الحج العادي 11 يوم تقرييبا

يوم الرحلة 12-12 -2007 والرجوع باذن الله 23-12-2007 رابع يوم العيد


ان شاااااءالله نتلااقى

----------


## ظــبيانيه

موفقين ان شاء الله بنااااااااااااات

----------


## هاشميه وافتخر

الحمدلله .. الله يسرلي وبسير الحج السنه بأذن الله ..
بسير مع حمله الشاعر.. الحج السريع و 30 الف لشخص من تاريخ 15 
وانا ولا مره سرت لا حج ولا عمره..
ادعولي بناات الله يسرلي ويسهل علينا ويتقبل حجتنا ان شــــــــــــــــاء الله ..

----------


## المنى2007

حبيت اقولكم عن حملة منيرفا، ربيعتي تمدحها وايد سارت وياهم العام واثنين من اهلها بسيرون هالسنة، خدماتهم vip ، الحج السريع عندهم اعتقد ب 16000 للفرد ويتعاملون مع فنادق درجة اولى غير موقعهم في منى جريبة من الجمرات يعني 150 م بس .
ان شاالله الله يكتبلي واسير وياهم قولوا  :Amen:

----------


## ام حميد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اتمنى الكل يكون بخير وعافيه إن شاء الله
> انا اخويه حجز لي بس ناسيه اي حمله الحينه
> وكل واحد منا دفع 12500 
> 
> ويا رب يكتب لكل وحده ما راحت الحج 
> حجة السنه اليايه إن شاء الله تعالى


السلام عليكم
الغالية انتى بأي حملة بتسيرى
لانى بعد دفعت 
12500
مع حملة الساحل الشرقى وما اسمع حد ياب لها طاري 
الله يستر بس
اخاف الحملة ما تكون اوكىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## ورده جوري

ابا اسير ولين الحين مب لاقين حجز
ادعووووووووووووووووليييييييييييي اسير

----------


## خريجة

هلا وغلا منو ويانا ويا حملة الفارس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وحد سمع عنها؟؟

----------


## البروج

الله ايسر الكم ان شاء الله وايوفقكم

----------


## ميثه حلوه

ناويه اسير هالسنه ان شاء الله مع حملة بن سباع حج سريع ب 13500

----------


## حديث الورد

نحن بنسير إن شاء الله مع حملة المطروشي .. الحج السريع ^_^

----------


## أموله

اانا بسير انشالله يوم الثلاثا ويا حملة بن سباع
منو وياي؟؟

----------


## أخت القمر 14

الله يوفقكن جميعا .. وحجا مقبولا إن شاء الله

----------


## نقطة عسل

> السلام عليكم
> الغالية انتى بأي حملة بتسيرى
> لانى بعد دفعت 
> 12500
> مع حملة الساحل الشرقى وما اسمع حد ياب لها طاري 
> الله يستر بس
> اخاف الحملة ما تكون اوكىىىىىىىىىى



السموحه اختي توني اشوف الرد  :Smile: 

بكون ويا *حملة الشمايل* من الشارجه
مب الساحل الشرقي اختي  :Smile: 
وما سمعت حد ياب جدامي طاري عن حملة الساحل الشرقي 



وعسي ربي يتقبل منا حجتنا وصالح أعمالنا

----------


## شفايق

بارك الله فيكم والله يتقبل منا ومنكم ان شاالله...
أتمنى أكون ضمن مجموعتكم..بس يالله خيرها فغيرها
والله ايسر الامور ان شاالله ويتقبل من الجميع

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

للرفع

----------


## شيخة امها

اختي ان شاءالله بكون وياج علي نفس الحمله وحج سريع اذا الله راد .. ان شاءالله نتعرف علي بعض هناك .. واتمني اتعرف ناس يداد .. وطيبين ان شاءالله

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

> اختي ان شاءالله بكون وياج علي نفس الحمله وحج سريع اذا الله راد .. ان شاءالله نتعرف علي بعض هناك .. واتمني اتعرف ناس يداد .. وطيبين ان شاءالله


هلا حبيبتي
نلتقى هناك إن شاء الله .. ونتعرف على ناس يدد

----------


## فجر الغلا

الله بنات بسيرون أن شاء الله الحج 
والله وناسه بتحسين عمرج في عالم ثاني 
عالم العبادة والتقرب فيه من الله بشكل كبير 
انا يوم سرت الحج اللي فات كنت اول مره اسير 
خليت فيها عيالي بيت اهلي (ولدين وبنوته) 

وكنت افكر فيهم قبل لا اسير كيف بيتمون بدوني في العيد 
وسرت الحمد الله وحسيت براحه عجيبه وايام ماشاء الله كلها عبادة 
وتقرب الى الله وتحسين انج في عالم ثاني وتنسين فيه الدنيا واللي فيها 
(((الصراحة ما اقدر اعبر لاني لو يلست لين باجر اكتب ما بخلص ))) 
المهم تسيرون وتون بالسلامه 
ولا تنسون تدعولي بأن الله يشفي ولدي وبنتي أن شاء الله 
((محمد وميثه)) 
وخبرونا يوم بتون من الحج  :Ast Green:

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي وما قصرتي

----------


## رياانة العوود

ربي يتقبل طاعتكم 

ولا تنسوون دعواتكم

----------


## خوخه 22

ربي يجزيكم الخير ..

----------


## ضبابه

انا بعد وياكم في نفس الحمله

----------


## الشمعدانة

مكن اعرف سعر الحج مع حملة الفجر

----------


## sama-dubai

السلام عليكم
أنا داشة عرض<< ما بروح ويا حملة الفجر

بس حابة أعرف إذا حد فيكم سمع عن حملة قريش زينه والا لا

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يزاكم الله خير خواتي وما قصرتوا

واللى سألت عن سعر الحملة
الحج السريع 14800 درهم

----------


## barkosha

مرحيا خواتي ... الله ييسر امورنا جميعا ...... انا بسير الحج ان شاء الله بس بكون مع حملة السري ,., بس يوم بتتيمعن سوولي تيلفون بييكم عشان نسولف ..........( متفيجه الاخت ) لوووول 

بس ياريت البنات اللي سارن يفيدونا بخصوص استعمال معجون الاسنان .. لاني سمعن انه ما يجوز استخدامه !!

----------


## cute-girl

حملة قريش انا اعرف ناس من اهلنا راحوا معاهم وايد مدحوهم السكن في المدينة وايد حلو و في مكة دار التوحيد و ابراج زمزم والحين بسيروا معاهم الحج السريع

----------


## عذبه اللمي

:Salam Allah:  :Salam Allah: ان شاء الله انا واهلي سايرين ويا الحمله يوم 27/11وان شاء الله اتلاقا وياكم هناك ..انا حاجه قبل بس ويا غير هالحمله ..اهم شئ وقبل كل شئ انك تقرأين وتسألين قبل لاتسيرين عن احكام الحج ..لانك بتشوفين الناس تسوي اشياء وايد وتجادل في انها صح ..بعدين حسب نشره الحمله ..انهم مايوفرون الغسيل والكوي ..وانتي دبري عمرك فيهم ..اذا سليره العمره او الحج قبا اظن تعرفين الكواي اللي ورا دار السلام ..بس وايد زحمه ...ولاتحاتين المشي ..لانه لين عرفه بتوصلين في الباص والحين يلسون الناس في الخيم الا اللي تبغي تصعد الجبل هذا اختيارها....وحتي الرمي عقب التوسعه اللي سووها وان الرمي علي مدار ال24 ساعه ..وتنظيم المدخل والمخرج ..ابدا ماشي زحمه 
والحمله مختاره مكان قريب علي الرمي ..في المربع أ...بس يوم بنسكن في العزيزيه بيكون بعيد علي الحرم ..ولازم تاخذين سياره توصلكم وتردكم ..لان الحمله بس بتودي مره وحده ..من صلاه العصر الي العشا ..

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي وما قصرتي
بس حملة الفجر السنة الماضية كانوا موفرين كوايات وغسالات .. واعتقد هالسنة بعد نفس الشي بس مب لازم يذكرونه في النشره

----------


## نعنونه

جزاكم الله خير خواتي الله يتقبل منا ومنكم
الله يعطيكم العافيه ان شالله نلتقي 
27\11

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يزاكم الله خير .. وما قصرتوا
وناطرين البقية

----------


## um_abduallah

انا حجيت وياهم من اربع سنوات وكان ودي السنه وايد بس الله ما راد بس وايد استانسنا وعن الحيا سبحان الله القائل وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا والله حريم ماعرفهم دقيت سوالف وياهم بصييييييييييح خاطري اسير وقلبي متعلق بس ربي مب كاتب الله يهنييكم ونصيحة لوجه الله لاتضيعون يوم عرفه بالسوالف ماشاء الله الحريم مايسكتن هاك اليوم ادعوا واستغفروا وادعولي الله يكتبها لي مرة ثانية

----------


## اماراتيه2009

يالتوفيق يالغلا

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يزاكم الله خير
والله يرزقكم الحج كل سنة وكل حول

----------


## أقنور

*أم خالد الحلو

يــــــزاج الله خير على طررح هالموضوع

أستانست وايد بتعرف عليكم وبنكون صحبه حلوه 

بالصدفه دخلت هالقسم أبحث عن فتاوي الحج وشفت الموضوع الحمدالله 

أن شاء الله بكون معاكم في الحج السريع ..

اممممم هالسبوع قلت ببدء اتشرى واتزهب واشوف المستلزمات الضروريه ..*

----------


## أم شهد 24

بكم الحملة

----------


## أقنور

> بكم الحملة


*الحج السريع 14800 درهم 8 ليالي*

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

بغيت اسير مع حمله الفجر بس مول ماشي مكان للاسف وحجزت على حمله الذخيري من الفجيره حد يعرفها او بيسير وياهم يتواصل معاي على الخاص

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

هلا حبايبي
إن شاء الله نتلاقى عالخير هناك . ونكون صحبة طيبة ورفقاء درب

وحملة الفجر خلاص قفلت واكتمل العدد .. وبالنسبة لحملة الذخيري ... ما قط سمعت عنها أسألي البنات,,
وإن شاء الله بعد ما أجهز أغراضي كلها بصورها لكم مرة وحدة وبعرضها ( شريت بعض الاغراض )

----------


## نور القمر2000

خواتي انا خذت بنصيحة بعض العضوات في هذا المنتدى عن حملة الفجر وسرت معاهم العام الماضي 2007 
بصراحة جزاهن هالاخوات كل الخير هاي الحملة قمة في النظافة والترتيب والنظام حتى الحمامات والفراش ومب اي اكل .. كل شي نظيف ماقصروا ومساكين كان همهم ان الحاج مايتعب وان يوفرولوه كل شي 


الحريم الي كانوا معانا مدحوا الحملة وشكروا صاحب الحملة واايد .. كان معانا لانه يبغي بنفسه يطمن على الحجاج

في عام 2007 سرت مع حملة الفجر ودفعت 12900 درهم بس هاي السنة زادوا لانهم قللوا عدد الحجاج
العام شلت الحملة 800 حاج وحاجة بس هاي السنة اقل بواااااااااايد

بصراحة ماقصروا وانا وريلي حتى قلنا مانبغي نغير عنهم وبنروح معاهم العمرة بعد 

انصح الجميع يسرون على هاي الحملة

----------


## بنت-بوظبي

انا بسير ان شا الله مع حملة الاستقامة من الشارقه 

من كلام صاحب الحملة ارتحت لهم لان الحج معاهم حسب السنه 

ويعلمونج عن كل شي وقت التسجيل للحمله حتى يقولون لج شو الاشياء اللي بتحتاجينها ......

الله ييسر للكل ويتقبل منا منكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## أم رشدان

الله يوفقكن جميعا .. وحجا مقبولا إن شاء الله

----------


## عرووب 77

> نحن حجزنا في حملة السويدي راس الخيمة الصراحه يمدحونها والسعر15الف الحج السريع
> اذا حد منكن سار وياها ايخبرني عن خدماتهم الاني اول مره اسير الحج


نفس الحمله .......بس موحج سريح 
بس اول مره اسير 
ان شااء الله حد يخبرنا عنه

----------


## DesigneR StylisH

إن شالله بنسير هالسنه ... حجزنا مع حملة التنعيم ... هليه جربوها ومدحوها ... إن شالله خير ....

4.12.2008 موعد السفر إن شالله ...

----------


## كويتانا

اللهيناولني الحج

----------


## ام احمد 1975

الله يوفق الجميع 
وادعولي اروح الحج ان شاء الله
انا رايحه بس عمره خمس عمرات ولله الحمد معا حملة العود مالة راس الخيمه ودايماً وللأمانه ما يقصرون في كل شي بس ها السنه السكن وااااااااايد كان بعيد

----------


## luckygirl

الله يوفقكن جميعا .. وحجا مقبولا إن شاء الله

----------


## احبه حيل

لـــــــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## ذهب الإمارات

> انا بسير ان شا الله مع حملة الاستقامة من الشارقه 
> 
> من كلام صاحب الحملة ارتحت لهم لان الحج معاهم حسب السنه 
> 
> ويعلمونج عن كل شي وقت التسجيل للحمله حتى يقولون لج شو الاشياء اللي بتحتاجينها ......
> 
> الله ييسر للكل ويتقبل منا منكم صالح الاعمال


موفقة أختي وأنا حجيت وياهم السنة اللي فاتت وايد ارتحت صدق راعي الحملة وزوجته أهل دين وذمة وضمير

----------


## ام ندى ...

انا حجزت مع حملت الفجر الي راحت معاهم اتفيدنا ... وربي يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## مالها وجود

للرفع

----------


## shmem

من سمعت عن حملة المروة...؟؟؟

اذا الله يسر لي محرم بروح وياهم......

----------


## أم مييد

حجزنا أن شاء الله في حملة الشروق حج سريع ب 32500درهم و الحج الشامل اعتقد 36000

----------


## aljasmi

نحن ناوين ويا حملة الغروب 

ان شاء الله تتسهل الامور ونسير 14,500 .. بس بنسير نحن بالسيارة تاريخ 3 ذي الحجة نلتحق فيهم

----------


## أم عبدالله77

ريلي ان شاء الله بيسير مع حمله الشارجه
شو رايكم فيها ؟؟

والحج السريع عندهم على 21700

وسالنا في حمله بن سباع الحج السريع تقريبا 21000
بس وانا اقرا ردود الخوات في الموضوع اوفهن كاتبين مع حمله بن سباع ارخص ؟؟ ليش

----------


## ورده حمراء

حملة بن سباع خدماتها واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد ممتازة من ناحية الأكل والمسكن والراحة 
يعني تقولون درجة vip مقرة في الشارقة ودبي

----------


## حصه دبي

حبيبتي اللي قالوه البنات أسعار العام السنه الدبل بن سباع تقريبا 22000

----------


## يتيمة2009

عسى الله يوفقكم وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور مقدما،،، وإنشاء الله تسيرون وتردون بالسلامه

----------


## شبيهة عمري

يااحظكم انا ابا اروح بصيح بس قبل لازم ارروح العمر

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يزاج الله خير الغاليه عالرفع .. بحاول أصور اليوم بعض الاغراض اللى شريتهم وبشله وياي

----------


## حزينة زايد

ان شاء لله انا بعد ناويه اسير وخذوا عنا 24000 الحج السريع وبتأكد من اسم الحمله  :Smile:

----------


## ام فاطمه

مرحبا بنات انا ان شاء الله بسير الحج مع حملة الفاروق منو معاي

----------


## قلبي خالي

اف كلما اتصل بحمله 30 الف وفوق شو ها وايد صراحه

شوفوا الحملات السعوديه والكويتيه ابلاش والله على 6000 بالكثير 10000

والله صدق ناهبيبنا

----------


## أقنور

للرفع

----------


## حياه98

> إن شالله بنسير هالسنه ... حجزنا مع حملة التنعيم ... هليه جربوها ومدحوها ... إن شالله خير ....
> 
> 4.12.2008 موعد السفر إن شالله ...


الحمد لله حصلت حد معانا 
بنسير ان شاء الله مع حملة التنعيم وهي يمدحونها وايد ., وانشاء الله خير
الشخص 22000 غالية شوي .

----------


## nonooo84

حملة خورفكان اسعارها وايد حلوة ومناسبة للجميع 

اسعارها ما تتعدى 22 الف 

وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## uaemooon

ان شاء الله انا هالسنة رايحة حج سريع 
وخذو عنا 18000
بس بغيت اسالكم 
متى بيكون العيد لاني سالت عمي عن السفر قالي قبل عرفة بيومين او ثلاث 

والله يوفق الجميع ويصبرني على فراق بنتي

----------


## ام-غزوووله

للرفع

----------


## أم مياسة

السلام عليكم حبيباتي أنا حجزت ويا الوالد وبنسير مع حملة الحمر في دبي وايد مدحوهم وأسعارهم الحج السريع 18700 للفرد ،،، والبنات إلي قالوا عن حملة بن سباع أنا كلمتهم وقالوا إن أسعارهم للحج السريع ب 22000 بصراحه وايد وصرفت النظر عنهم وإن شاءالله ربي يتقبل منا منكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## أنهار99

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شخباركم خواتي:

منو تعرف منكم رقم حملة الهولي للحج والعمره ؟؟!! الرقم مش موجود فالبداله..

طبعا أهي من الكويت بس عندهم وكيل فالإمارات

"بليز طرشولي إياه عالخاص"

ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## ام الوصايف

حج مبرور للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ام حمود زخوه

الله يوفقكن كلكن ان شاء الله - ويعطي الجميع

----------


## بربريزا

انا حجزت لحملة الشارقة ب21500 درهم .. الكل مدح فيها 
الله الموفق ان شاء الله

----------


## ام ورود

السلام عليكن خواتي انا واهلي ان شاء الله بنسير مع حملة طيبه في الشارقه و خذو ا عن الشخص 15500
ياريت الي ساروا العام يخبرونا عنها.............

----------


## دلوعة أبوظبي

الله يتقبل منكم ويسهل عليكم بعون الرحمن الرحيم 
والله يرزقني واحج ادعوووولي ^_^

----------


## قلب من ورق

الله ييسر امر الحج لكم 

انا رحت ويا حملة التيم في بوظبي من كم سنه وايد ارتحت معاهم

واسعارهم تختلف على حسب نوع الحج سريع او عادي بسكن مكة او بدون سكن مكة


والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## الحلوه11

الفــــــــــــــــــــجــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــر الصراحه ما قصروا في ميزان اعمالهمريحونا وايد والمعامله راقيه والسكن نظيف

----------


## عجااايب

السلام عليكن خواتي أنا بصراحه سرت الحج مع الوالد الله يعطيه الصحه والعافيه ويطول في عمره ( ...... مرات) مع حملة طيبه ماعليها كلام بالمره 
ولا أفكر أني أغير اختياري مهما زادوا في الاسعار لاني مجربه وسامعه من ربعي إلي سايرين فالحملات الثانيه ومقارنه الوضع فهي بالنسبه لي ( الأفضل )

----------


## أقنور

مع حملة الفجر أن شاء الله الحج السريع 

 :Sob7an:

----------


## littel lady

ما شئ ألا حملة *بن سباع* عنده السكن ف خيارين دار التوحيد أو العزيزية ف بناية خاصه تابع للحملة 

ومنطقة أ ف منى  :Smile: 

والصراااااااحه الحملة بأشراف أدارة مواطنة 100% وهذا شئ يريح فعلا"

هذا اللي سمعته من أهلي *_^

وأن شاء الله ربي يكتب ليه حجة أنا وريلي نحج فيها بيت الله يااااااااااااااارب :Smile:

----------


## المزيونة97

السلام عليكم

[[SIZE="3"]COLOR="DarkRed"]خواتي شو رايكم بحملة أبناء السويدي براس الخيمة؟

شو رايكم بخدمتهم؟ هل هي ممتازة والإداريين متعاونين أو لا؟؟[/COLOR][/SIZE

وشكرا

----------


## uaesoul

السلام عليكم
بسير ان شالله عن طريق حملة الغصن من تاريخ 28 نوفمبر - 14 ديسمبر

----------


## ام حميد

السلام عليكم
ربيعتى سارت السنة الى طافت عندهم ووااااااااااااايد تمدح خدماتهم

----------


## shmem

خواتي..

اخوي لقى لي مكان مع حملة المروة.. واذا الله يسر الامور بروح وياهم.. بس ما سمعت اي وحدة تكلمت عنها..!!

فهل من تريح بالي وتخبرني اذا تعرف شي عنهم..؟؟

الله يجزيكن الجنة..

----------


## عرووب 77

انا السنه بسير ان شاااء الله بس بعد ما اعرف عن خدماتهم بس مدحوووها وااايد 
الله ييسر امرنا يارب العالمين

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز

وأنا بعد بسير إنشاءلله مع حملة أبناء السويدي
والله يسر أموورنا إنشاءلله
وانا اول مره ومدحوها إلنا

----------


## كمثرة

أنا بعد مسجلة فالحملة 
و إن شاء الله نتلاقى

----------


## كيوت ومن

عمتي بتروح في هاي حمله  :Smile:

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

تسلمون خواتي ونلتقي على خير إن شاء الله

----------


## بنت دار زايد وأفتخر

أختي وأخوي رايحين معاهم .. 

من سنتين و وااااااااااااااايد يمدحون هالحمله .. 

والله يسهلج كل أمورج يااااااااااارب ..

----------


## بنت دار زايد وأفتخر

وأنا بعد أباااااااااااااااه .. 

بليييييييييييييييييز ...

----------


## شوق الأمارات

> إن شاء الله نحن بنكون معاكم ..


 وانا ان شاء الله وياكم بس شو رايكم في الحمله حد مجربنها

----------


## غــــاية

السلام عليكم جميعاً 

أنا و ريلي + خالي و حرمته + أختي + بنت خالي ^ ^ بنكون معاكم في الحملة 

إن شاء الله نتلاقى

----------


## زاهيه

انشااء الله انا بسير ويا حملة " مؤته" والسعر 25 الف للشخص والله يتقبل منا اجمعين

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

هلا وغلا حبيبتي 
ونتلاقى على خير

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

تابعوني على هالرابط

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...37#post9396237


وحياكم الله

----------


## بيت القصيد !!

-------

----------


## قلبي خالي

انا اخيرا اخترت حمله المعارج

حد منكم سار قبل على هاي الحمله اذا كانت اوكي ولا لا 

واذا منكم حد بيسير على هالحمله ممكن اتواصل وياها ؟؟؟

----------


## قلبي خالي

شو رايكم بحملة المعارج وحد سار فيها قبل ؟؟؟

اتريا ردودكم ... يزاكم الله خير

----------


## ام ندى ...

ربي يوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## shmem

الله يبارك فيج اختي.. ريحتيني الله يريح بالج.. وباذن الله بنتشرف بمعرفتكم  :Smile:

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

آمييين إن شاء الله

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

لا تحاتين حبيبتي

ريلي كان ساير معاهم من 3 سنييين .. واااايد يمدحونها في كل شي

----------


## طالبة السمو

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=350851

----------


## جوهرة111

ام خالد والله دمعت عيني وانا اقره موضوعج والله,, العام كنت ويا الفجر ودي ودي ودي اسير بس ما بيدي دعواتج لي

----------


## فوعة العين

أم خالد والله أني فرحت يوم قريت الموضوع

اول شي يزاج الله خير
وكم لج من الأجر والله


ان شاء الله تروحين وتردين بالسلامة 
ودعواتج ان ربي يكتب لي الحج السنة الياية
ولاتنسيناا من الدعاااااااااااااء وخصه ل ر ا ش د

همسه

صديقتج أ م ر ا ش د

----------


## عاشيينه

الصراحة العام سرت الحج مع حملة دار البلاغ وسمينها بعد التجربة بحملة دار البلاء من سوء الحملة بس حملات الكويت كلهن ما عليهن كلام في قمة الروعه من تسيق الاكل وترتيب كل شي صراحة احلا حملات كانت الي من الكويت والله يسهل حجكم السنه .

----------


## مراحب الحلوة

أنا بسير على حملة الفجر 14800 حج سريع

----------


## أم حمزوزي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> اسمحيلي اختي ابا اصحح لج المعلومه الخطاء اللي سمعتيها 
> الحملات الكويتيه تخليج تباتين في منى ويردون ع الفجر للعزيزيه 
> والسموحه بس المبيت في منى من اركان الحج اي سنه ماكده فكيف
> مايخلونج .. ومثل ما قلت قبل انا وهلي سايرين ويا حملتين من الكويت ومنهم اللي فتحت لها فرع هني وهيه الدويسان وويودوج منى الساعه 10 الفليل ويردون ع الساعه 6 الصبح 
> 
> والسموحه منج بس حبيت اوضح لج عن المبيت في منى لانه الحج بدونه يعتبر حجج ناقص


 
*الله يستر ما ابا أحج حج ناقص وأنا بسير حملة كويتية ... متأكدين اخواتي من الكلام ... يعني حجي بيصير ناقص*

----------


## سيده من الاما

انا محتاره بين حملة مؤته الي في بوظبي وحملة الدويسان الكويتيه شو اسوي خبروني الي مسويني من حملة الدويسان انهم مايتمون طول الوقت في منى ايام التشريق بس المبيت من عقب اطني صلاة العشا الين بعد صلاة الفجر يردون العزيزيه واحتمال يوم الترويه مايروحون منى دايركت على صعيد عرفات قال افضل الفرض على السنه عموما بصلي انشاء الله اليوم صلاة الاستخارة بس حبيتكم خواتي تفيدوني من خبرتكم، جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## الغندورة

موضوع راااائع

استفدنا وااايد

يزاج الله خير 
وتقبل الله من الجميع

----------


## زمن زايد

ان شاء الله بنسير على حملة طيبه وخذوا 15500

مجربينها قبل من الاهل ويمدحونها وايد وتقريبا مستواها مثل حملة الفجر

----------


## الغامضة

بنات الله يخليكن اذا احد فيكن جربات حملة طيبة او حملة الحمر تخبرني لاني محتارة بينهم فلا تبخلين علي في الرد وجزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## الغامضة

السلام عليكم
اخواتي الغاليات لوسمحتين لي عندي استفسار على هالحملات
حملة الحمر في دبي وحملة طيبة في الشارقة انا محتارة منو اختار
فاذا احد فيكن سارت وياهم او سمعت عنهم فلا تبخل علي بالاستشارة 
وجزاكن الله الف خير 
ملاحضة بسرعة ماشي وقت بايسكرون الحملات وشكراً

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

انا سايره مع حمله المنطقه الشرقيه او الذخيري وخذوا عنا 16000 ونص تقريبا
بس ماعندي خبره عنها حد سمع عنهم

----------


## الحلــوه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ،،،،

انا ماعرف حمله الحمر بس حمله طيبه باداره عمي وانا مره سرت وياهم بس عمره كانت زينه

----------


## _سلامه_

أنا ان شاء الله بسير مع حملة الساحل الشرقي .. ما اعرف عنها شي بس ان شاءالله تكون سفرة مريحه وراعيها ريال عنده ضمير .. الله كريم

----------


## جوهرة111

عندي معلومه عن حملة الفجر العام سرت وياهم

----------


## شوق الأمارات

محد مدح حملة الضيافة
ياليت اللي بيروحن او راحن وياهم يخبرونا شو سمعوا عنها 
وايد خايفة انه محد يطريها تكون سيء 
هاي اول حجة لي

----------


## طاسة فضة

حملة الساحل الشرقي ما عليها كلام سرت وياهم من كم سنه والله ارتحنا وياهم سوا كان في مكة او المدينة 
الحمد لله

----------


## ام _سيف

انا انشاء الله بسير مع حملة التروية في حد سمع عنهم

----------


## الغامضة

شو ماحد جرب هالحملات الحمر او طيبة

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

بس احيد سكرو احينه

----------


## ام احمد 1975

عزيزتي خواتي كانوا رايحين من سنتين معا حملة طيبه ووايد يمدحونها وحج مقبول ان شاء الله وادعولنا

----------


## #يتيمة الحب#

خواتي الله يبارك فيكن 
حملت الشروق ما اعرف رقم التيلفون 
بس اعرف اسم واحد هناك 
سيف الحوسني
ابوظبي لا تنسون

----------


## قلبي خالي

يزاكم الله خير

بغيت اسال عن الي تعرف حملات سرتوا معاها السنه الي طافت

حملة المعارج او التروية او النداء



يزاكم الله خير انا ما اسوي دعايه لله يسامح الي مسحت موضوعي انا اسال لاني دافعه بيزات بروح الحج خساره ادفع بحمله مب شي

اذا كانت زينه او لا خبروني اللحين ماشي وقت بليز بسرررررعه


يزاكم الله خير

----------


## قلبي خالي

خواتي تعبت ودور وداخ راسي وموضوعي صعوبه ان محرمي مش مواطن

وشكلي بكنسل الروحه تعبااااااانه حدي

----------


## LDEHX

أنصحكم بحملة الجرن تراها وااااااااايد يمدحونها

----------


## شفايق

الموضوع وااايد حلو ومفيد
بس أنا ما شفته أو بالأصح ما قريته قبل..
الله يستر من الحملة اللي بنروح وياها السنة ان شاالله
أشوف محد ياب طاريها
يمكن اهيا حملة يديدة
حملة الشارقة للحج والعمرة حد سمع فيها 
أحس انها ان شاالله بتكون زينة وبنرتاح فيها
بس لو حد سمع عنها أو جربها يفيدنا

ويزاكن الله خير

----------


## بـحـور

> انا سايره مع حمله المنطقه الشرقيه او الذخيري وخذوا عنا 16000 ونص تقريبا
> بس ماعندي خبره عنها حد سمع عنهم


الساحل الشرقي ما اعرفها والله بس حملة الذخيري والنون من اروع ما يكون .. ناس يخافون الله وعندهم ضمير وان شاء الله بترتاحين .. انا حاليا ادور لي مكان ويا هم مب لاقية ان شاء الله احصل لي ابي اروح الحج السريع .. ونلتقي هناكي يالغالية ... 

بس حملة الجرن ما انصح بها احد .. ناس من اهلي راحو ما مدحو اي شي فيها وكرهو حياتهم والله

----------


## عجااايب

أختي الغامضه أنا جربت حملة طيبه أكثر من مره صدقيني ماعليها كلام واااااااااايد ممتازه

----------


## miss_law

> شحالكن يالغاليات
> ان شاء الله انا بسير هالسنة مع حملة الغصن - بوظبي
> اسعارهم صحيح انها وايد غالية 40 الف درهم للشخص الواحد V.I.P
> لكني حامل بشهري السابع وريلي وايد يحاتي 
> بنسير 11/12 لين 24/12 ان شاء الله
> انصحكن بها والله ما تندمون وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الحج المبرور بإذن الله




رمسج صح 100% وايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد حملة الغصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــن زينه و أنا بعد هليه بيسيرون عليهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا وكـــــل هليه يسيرون عليها  :Smile: 


وتقبل الله منكم الحج و حج مبرور مقدما بإذن الله

----------


## _سلامه_

> حملة الساحل الشرقي ما عليها كلام سرت وياهم من كم سنه والله ارتحنا وياهم سوا كان في مكة او المدينة 
> الحمد لله


يزاج الله خير طمنتيني شويه .. لاني ما اسمع حد يطري ها الحمله ... مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

خاطري احج هالسنه

ادعو لي بنات

----------


## الغفليه

انا بسير ع حملت الساحل الشرقي 18000
دبا

----------


## businesswoman

حملة طيبة طيبة طيبة طيبة طيبة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

خواتي شو رايكم في حملة طيبة لقيت حجز عندهم حج سريع 15 الف و خمسمائة بس ابا اعرف مستوى خدماتهم اللي مجربتنهم الله يجزيها خبر تفيدني ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لو مب شي بعده عندي وقت ادور حملة ثانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## قلب من ورق

يمنع نشر ارقام هواتف على العام

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

بنات حد يعرف حمله بعدها ما تستقبل

----------


## catcoota

الله يتقبل منكم جميعا ولاتنسونا من صالح دعاؤكم والله يكتب لنا حجه ان شاءالله  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة أهلي

بصراحة جربت حملة الشروق في بوظبي 
راحة تامة ما حسيت بأي تعب بالحج الحمدلله على كل حال
والخدمة VIP

ربي يقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## مرت سلطان

شو رايكم بحمله الرواد في دبي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alone4ever

شوو رايكم بحملة الفجيرة .. اظن هي نفسها حملة النون ؟؟؟؟

----------


## habat

تبون الصدق أنا حجيت خمس مرات ولله الحمد بس مثل حملة التنعيم في بوظبي ماصادفتني حملة شكلها والسنه ناويه أرووح معاهم إذا الله أراد

----------


## pink 7

الله يوفق الجميع ان شاءالله ...

----------


## cute me

> رمسج صح 100% وايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد حملة الغصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــن زينه و أنا بعد هليه بيسيرون عليهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا وكـــــل هليه يسيرون عليها 
> 
> 
> وتقبل الله منكم الحج و حج مبرور مقدما بإذن الله


واخيرا حصلت حد معاااي بيسير في الحمله .. 
الله يسهل علينا جميعا ياااارب

----------


## البروج

أخوي وزوجته وأختي بروحون مع حملة بن العود في راس الخيمة

----------


## businesswoman

باركو لي وادعوا لي بالتمام اليوم سويت سيرش وحصلت رقم حملة مندكار الكويتية وكلمت صاحبها ابو مشعل ولقيت حجز ورمسته وايد زينه ولهم وكيل فالشارجة اسمه ابو احمد ما قصر ماشاء الله عليه اللي تبا رقمه فالها طيب .
طبعا من زمان ادور رقمهم وحمدت ربي وشكرته اليوم تيسرت اموري مع انهم مسكرين من زمان لاكتمال العدد بس ع حظي رجعوا وفتحوا التسجيل من 4 ايام بس وبتكلفني 24350 طيران الامارات ومعنا ماشاءالله 150 حاج وحاجة اماراتي .
طبعا سمعتهم توب فالكويت وهي اكثر حملة يروح عليها الاماراتيين.
ادعوا لي بالتوفيق ولحمدلله انا فرحانة وما خاب من استخار .

----------


## بقايا جروح

شو عن حملة المطاف 
في راك 

ياليت اتردون علي

----------


## قصايد

ما شاء الله خاطري والله أسير
موفقين خواتي

----------


## الحلوة

الله يسهل لجميع الحجاج ..


احنا سرنا السنه الي طافت ويا حمله البطين 

وكانت الحمله من اروع مايكون معااااامله اهتمام واماكن نظيفه وايد ارتحنا لها ..

----------


## خوخه 22

> باركو لي وادعوا لي بالتمام اليوم سويت سيرش وحصلت رقم حملة مندكار الكويتية وكلمت صاحبها ابو مشعل ولقيت حجز ورمسته وايد زينه ولهم وكيل فالشارجة اسمه ابو احمد ما قصر ماشاء الله عليه اللي تبا رقمه فالها طيب .
> طبعا من زمان ادور رقمهم وحمدت ربي وشكرته اليوم تيسرت اموري مع انهم مسكرين من زمان لاكتمال العدد بس ع حظي رجعوا وفتحوا التسجيل من 4 ايام بس وبتكلفني 24350 طيران الامارات ومعنا ماشاءالله 150 حاج وحاجة اماراتي .
> طبعا سمعتهم توب فالكويت وهي اكثر حملة يروح عليها الاماراتيين.
> ادعوا لي بالتوفيق ولحمدلله انا فرحانة وما خاب من استخار .


 ربي يبارك لج ويسر حجتج ويرجعكم بالسلامه ............. وعقبالي...يارب

----------


## بقايا جروح

> شو عن حملة المطاف 
> في راك 
> 
> ياليت اتردون علي


 

شو رايكم في هالحملة؟

----------


## الدماني5

ان شاء الله بسير مع الأهل مع حملة الإستقامة بالشارقة وخذوا عنا 22800 درهم بنسير بتاريخ 30 \11\2008 ان شاء الله على مطار دبي والطيران السعودي

----------


## فلانة

*بنات انا بصيح ابى اروح الحج هالسنة بس بعدنا ماسوينا شي تقولون يمدينا ولا خلاص راحت علينا يارب اكتب اروح هالسنة ادعوا لي خواتي*

----------


## فن القفطان

حج مبرور للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## اناناسة

اهل ريلي بيسيرون مع حملة بو رميثة نسيت شو اسمها اعتقد الدار او شئ جي

دفعوا 17000 مع كل المواصفات الممتازة الا فاجئوهم انهم مكنسلين السكن في منى

و بيسكنونهم في خيمة بدون حمام

و فندق 5 نجوم بيبدلونه ب 4 نجوم !!!

----------


## ummsaif

ان شاء الله بسير مع الأهل مع حملة الإستقامة بالشارقة وخذوا عنا 22800 درهم بنسير بتاريخ 30 \11\2008 ان شاء الله على مطار دبي والطيران السعودي

----------


## موزه عبيد

أبغي أسير الحج و أدور حملة 
يقولون محد بيدخلني خلاص ما شي تسجيل
يا ريت اللي تعرف تخبرني

----------


## غـــالـــيـــه

نحنا سايرين مع حملة مودة تاريخ 4 - 12 الين 14 - 12 مطار بوظبي والطيران السعودي
متخوفين الصراحه من الحمله لانها اول مره ومانعرف شي عنها الشخص ب 25 الف و500
منو سمعت عنها او مجربتنها ؟؟؟

----------


## أم رشرش

السلام عليكم خواتي ...أنا بروح مع حملة الغصن في بوظبي..أول مرة أروح الحج والصراحة ما دورت حملات سيدة حجزت عندهم لأني ما سمعت عنها غير كل طيب من كل ألي راحوا ....أسعارها غالية 60 ألف و500 للشخص الواحد مش خدمة vip ...خدمة الدرجة الاولى ..لان الدرجة الاولى فوق 100 ألف..والحمدلله رب العالمين وحج مبرور لجميع الحجاج.

----------


## أم رشرش

قصدي خواتي الvip سعرهم فوق 100 ألف...والسموحة على الخطأ.

----------


## حرمة

تروحون وتردون بالسلامة يا حجيات 

امانة عليكم الي تقرا ردي تدعيلي بالذرية الصالحة يوم وقفة عرفات جزاها الله الف خير

----------


## وديمه المنصوري

السلام عليكم 
حملة الخالديه في بوظبي وايد يمدحونها 
و أنا أن شاء الله بروح في حملة أحد في العين

----------


## قلبي خالي

ان شاء الله الجيات يروحون ويردون بالسلامه بالسلامه يارب 

بحفظ الرحمن يارب العالمين

----------


## كلباويه

خواتي احنا رحنا مع المروه تعبانه لكن السنه التي بعد ذهب اخوي معاهم عدلول خدمتهم

----------


## قلبي خالي

> بصراحة جربت حملة الشروق في بوظبي 
> راحة تامة ما حسيت بأي تعب بالحج الحمدلله على كل حال
> والخدمة VIP
> 
> ربي يقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


انا ماعجبوني يوم سرت لهم من 4 سنوات
ماعجبوني بالمررررررررره

بس السكن موفر فيه كلشي بس بعييييييد والله ايام الله لايعودها

----------


## عابرة_سبيل

> الله يسر على الجميع وان شاء الله تسيرون وتردون بالسلامه يارب وتقبل الله منكم طاعاتكم اللهم آمين أنا عندي طلب صغير بما أني أعتبركم خواتي فأرجوكم لاتنسوني من الدعاء أن الله يسر لي وأسير ان شاء الله اذا مب هالسنه السنوات اليايه اذا في العمر بقية وأن الله يثبتني على دينه يارب وأن الله يسر لي أمري ويفرج لي همي ويشرح لي صدري ويحقق مناي في الدنيا والآخرة أتمنى ما تنسوني...


وأشركووووووووووووني معكم في الدعاء

ترجعون لنا بالسلامة وقد غفرت ذنوبكم

----------


## Ayesha

ألله ايعين

----------


## دانة السويدي

انا خواتي بيسيرون يوم الاربع ان شاء الله ويا حمله الفجر ولكل شخص 20 الف...

تروحون وترودن بالسلامه ان شاء الله

----------


## زهور الوادي

ان شالله نحن بنروح الحج السنة على حملة التنعيم ...... اول مرة انروح ,,,
ان شالله الله يتقبل منا.

----------


## مهاا2020

انا بسير بالاربعاء حملة الفجيرة تاريخ 26 ب

16 الف بس حد سمع عنهااااااااااا

----------


## أم أسومة

انا بسير الحج ويا حملة (( الرعاية)) من الشارجة

الشخص 18 الف

خمس نجووم واايد زينه الكل يمدحها

والله ييسر علينا وعلى كل الحجاج

----------


## marina rak

موفقه

----------


## سومة

السلام عليكم 

إنشاء الله السنة بسير الحج ويا حملة الفجر تاريخ 4/12 وخذ علينا 14800 بس في حد يمدح وحد يذم أشياء معينة فيهم بس إنشاء الله يوفقنا وييسر أمرنا ........

----------


## أم بوعوف..

:12 (34):  :12 (34):  :12 (34):

----------


## al-raheel

بنااااااااااات حد سمع عن حملة الفلاح بشارجه

يقولون انهم فايزين بأحسن الحملات ....حتى حملة السري

وسعرهم 30 ألف 

حد سمع ابهم ردو علي دخيلكم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

انا سايره مع حملة الشرقيه لنقل الحجاج بالفجيره وما اعرف عنها اي شي بس ريلي حجز فيها وتوكل على رب العالمين وان شاء الله تكون زينه و مريحه وبنسير حج سريع عشان اليهال .....
اللي يعرف عن هالحمله ياريت يخبرني و يعلمني عشان اكون بالصوره واخذ احطياتي

----------


## ملكة سبأ

انا سايره مع حملة الشرقيه لنقل الحجاج بالفجيره وما اعرف عنها اي شي بس ريلي حجز فيها وتوكل على رب العالمين وان شاء الله تكون زينه و مريحه وبنسير حج سريع عشان اليهال .....
اللي يعرف عن هالحمله ياريت يخبرني و يعلمني عشان اكون بالصوره واخذ احتياطي

----------


## cute me

> السلام عليكم خواتي ...أنا بروح مع حملة الغصن في بوظبي..أول مرة أروح الحج والصراحة ما دورت حملات سيدة حجزت عندهم لأني ما سمعت عنها غير كل طيب من كل ألي راحوا ....أسعارها غالية 60 ألف و500 للشخص الواحد مش خدمة vip ...خدمة الدرجة الاولى ..لان الدرجة الاولى فوق 100 ألف..والحمدلله رب العالمين وحج مبرور لجميع الحجاج.


هااااي ام رشرش .. 
اخيرا حصلت حد معااااي ... 
نتلاقى على خير ان شاء الله

----------


## سلرا

من بيسير مع حمله الهولى خلنا نتواصل

----------


## يانعه

أنا إن شاء الله سايره مع حملة كويتيه واسمها مندكار وااايد مدحولنا ياها وإن شاء الله ربي ايسر لنا الحج معاهم يارب ..

----------


## شوشو35

*السلام عليكم
والله اني اهل زوجي طلعو للحج قبل كم يوم بالضبط 4 فجر السبت الموافق 29-11-2008 مع حملة التروية في أبو ظبي بشارع الفلاح على الطائرة السعودية ذو الطابقين مع كل لوازم الحج لمدة 12 يوم بسعر 23الف درهم للشخص ووايد وايد مرتبين ومضبوطين واتشكرو فيهم كثير واحنا نتصل باهل زوجي بالموبايل يوميا ويشكرو فيهم وايد وعلى ترتيباتهم وسكنهم واكلهم وتنفيذ مراسيم الحج والحكام سوداني جزاهم الله كل خير*

----------


## السدره

السنه اللي طافت ، ربي اكرمني بالحج ، وسرت على حملة بن سباع ، الحج السريع ، السعر ما أذكر بس كانت الخيام مرتبه والفرش جديد (هذا اهم شي عندي لأن عندي حساسيه ماأقدر ارقد مكان حد) وانتو بكرامه حماماتهم خاصه ، واكلهم بوفيه....

----------


## سلرا

اليوم خبرونا حمله الهولى انه السكن في العزيزيه بس الحمام مشترك بينا وبين الشقه الثانيه طبعا انا انصدمت لانى ما احب استخدم حمام مشترك  :Frown: 
الشقه فيها غرفتين وحمام بين الشقتين وكل شقه فيها حرمتين ادعولنا الله يسهل امرنا وتتيسر السيره

----------


## businesswoman

انا بعد بسير بأذن الله مع حملة مندكار الكويتية يوم 4- 12 الصبح الله يسير لنا الصحبة الصالحة اللي تعينا ع طاعة ربنا .

----------


## السلامة

> السلام عليكم 
> انا انشالله بسير على حمله بن سباع 
> بس ما عرفت حد سار معاهم 
> بس انشالله يكون راعيها والمشرف عليها عنده ضمير ويراعينا عل 
> وسعرهم 13400 
> والله يعين وييسر على كل من في خاطره يزور ويحج


إن شاء الله وليس إنشاء الله

----------


## foma6000

الله يعين اللي على قد حالهم إذا في خاطرهم يحجون إذا هذي اسعار الحملات يعني طول عمرهم ما بيروحون الحج لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## [email protected]

عقبالنا انشاالله

----------


## أحب رشودي

مرحبا خواتي
أنا رحت ويا حملة الفجر وبصراحة وااايد زييين وايد تعاملهم حلو وبعد حملة بن سباع ااايد زييين اربيعتي راحت وياهم وتقول ماعليهم اي قاصر

----------


## نور العين

انا واصله من الحج لكن اول واخر مره اسير يا حملة الفجر

----------


## ضبابه

> انا واصله من الحج لكن اول واخر مره اسير يا حملة الفجر


وانا بعد واصله من الحج وان شاء الله يكتب لي الحج مره ثانيه بس مع حملة الفجر مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييل بس الحمد لله على كل حال المهم انا قضينا فرضنا

----------


## أم شمـه

الله يرزقناا يارب

----------


## noor25

انا سيرت مع حملة سليمان الشكيلي من عمان والحمدلله تعب بس الاخ سليمان ما قصر معانا

----------


## malak_AD

لا ثم لا لحملة مؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤته!!!!!!!!!!!!! نصيحه لكم

تبهذلنا بهذله لايعلى عليها(مشي بطرقات بشنط لمدة ساعتين لعدم وجود تصريح بدخول للعلم بعض الحملات وبالأخص السعوديه عندهم تصريح ويدخلون عادي، يايبين مجموعه كبيره من سوريا والمغرب!!!! مدري مسموح ولالا؟؟؟؟ لانه المخيم خاص بالاماراتيين!!!) يعني باختصار مافيها مواصلات ممتازه ولا نظاااااام للفنادق يعني عادي تمشين ساعه ساعتين وعقب يقولون ماحصلنا لكم غرف بالفندق؟!! 

بالرغم انها كانت حمله جيده سابقا طبعا

لكن الحمدالله أدينا الفريضه بس كان خاطري اتم في منى عالسنه يعني نرمي الجمرات الثلاث لمدة ثلاث ايام اتباعا بسنه مب يسوون لنا فجأة نفسهم حج مستعجل عكيفهم !!!

----------


## هنادي22

البارحة الحمد لله واصلة ... سرت مع حملة البيان ... والله انهم ماقصروا 
الحملة طيبة وكل شي متوفر وسكنونا في ابراج منى خدمة خمس نجوم والله ماكنت متوقعة 
مع اني اتوقعت انهم يسكنونا في الخيم بس الحمد لله .. اتيسرت امورنا معاهم 

جزاهم الله الف خيييييييييييييييييييييييييير .....

----------


## malak_AD

> البارحة الحمد لله واصلة ... سرت مع حملة البيان ... والله انهم ماقصروا 
> الحملة طيبة وكل شي متوفر وسكنونا في ابراج منى خدمة خمس نجوم والله ماكنت متوقعة 
> مع اني اتوقعت انهم يسكنونا في الخيم بس الحمد لله .. اتيسرت امورنا معاهم 
> 
> جزاهم الله الف خيييييييييييييييييييييييييير .....


بكم هالحمله ووين موجوده؟

----------


## ريمي

> وانا بعد واصله من الحج وان شاء الله يكتب لي الحج مره ثانيه بس مع حملة الفجر مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييل بس الحمد لله على كل حال المهم انا قضينا فرضنا


 

ليش شو بلاها حمله الفجر؟؟؟

----------


## smile1

مرحبا خواتي انا رادة من يومين مع حملة بن سباع للاسف الجميع كان متضايج هاذي السنة من حملتهم على الرغم قبل ما انسافر الكل كان يمدحهم لكن هاذي السنة هي من اسواء الحملات وفوق هذا اسعارهم مرتفعة يعني اللي دافع21800 واللي 23000 واللي 33000 مايميزهم لاسكن ولا اكل ولا اي امتيازات اللهم ياين قبلنا بيوم واحد وكلهم ساكنين في غرفة وحدة والمبنى كان عبارة عن بناية فيها شقق وبعض الشقق فيها صراصير من غير طبعا الاكل حدث ولا حرج كنا غصبن عنا ناكل من اليوع انا شفت بوفيهات لكن مثل بوفيهم ما شفت اتصوروا يا خواتي احد يحط في البوفية صينية ممزورة كلها فطر كان فاتحين علبةالفطروصابينها في الصينية وحتى لما كنا في عرفة وفرور الغداء بس الله لايراويكم الغداء المهم نتيجة الغداء هذا صار تسممات واسهال لبعض الحجاج وكل كوم بعد ما رموا الريايل الرجمة الاخيرة ولازم ينتقلون من منى الى العزيزية بالباصات قالوا لهم الباصات مب متوفرة ومشوا الحجاج الريايل 13 كيلوا اتخيلو ياخواتي انهم تعبوا الحجاج من غير المواقف اللي اتعرضنا لها وهي مواقف اتعرضنا للخطر فيها واللي مضحك في الامر ان كل ما مرينا بموقف يقول لنل الاداري دبروا عماركم يعني كان شعارهم دبر عمرك بعمرك وللاسف طلعوا جميع الحجاج متضايجين من حملة بن سباع وهم عارفين هذا الشئ بس كانوا متجاهلين حتى اعتذار ما اعتذرور في نهاية رجوعنا من الحج ولا كانوا يسئلونا يعني متجاهلين الامر

----------


## ضبابه

الله يعيين كله في ذمتهم 
اهني يتعهدون واهناك يتعايزون 
بالنسبه لحملت الفجر كانت اعداد الحجاج اللي ما خذينهم وايد اكبر من طاقة الحمله سواء الاداره او العامليين 
سكن منى كان الحمامات مول مب شي ومشتركه والنظافه حدث ولا حرج
اما المواصلات احلا شي يوم فرونا في مزدلفه وكانو قايليين لنا التزمو برقم الباص لكن اي التزام الباصات ما رجعت علينا كلها وعقب مامشيينا لين انهدينا اندور باصاتنا قالو اركبوا اي باص انزين اللي بيوون ايدورون باصهم وين بيسيرون اذا نحن خذنا مكانهم طبعا محد ويانا من الادارهه في مزدلفه اللهم واحد كان حامل شعار الحمله وروحه ضايع مره يركض بنا شرق ومره غرب ويتصل بالاداره ومحد يرد عليه عقب استسلم قال روحو اي باص
اما بالنسبه للمواصلات بين منى والعزيزيه مكان السكان طبعا السيره بالباصات والرده مشي 
نمشي لين ننهد
اممممممممممممم والبوفيه بروحه قصه طويله صراع من اجل البقاء اول ما يفتحونه يستوي الهجوم 
ودقايق قالو خلص ما ينلامون من كثر الاعداد
يلا الله يسامحهم المفروض الوزاره ما تسمح لاي حمله انه ايزيد عددها عن 400 الى 500 حاج عشان يقدرون يعتنون فيهم والمفروض الحملات ايخلون عنهم الطمع اشويه لانه الاجر اهم شي وهذيلا ضيوف الرحمن المفروض اكرامهم مب اهانتهم والتنكيل بهم

----------


## مراحب الحلوة

الخوات اللي انتقدوا حملة الفجر ليش كل هالانتقادات ؟ مب لهاالدرجة كانت سيئة بالعكس أنا يم سرت كنت متوقعة هالشي ، لا تتحسبون أن الحج بيكون سهل هذا جهاد و على فكرة كل الحملات كانت نفس المستوى و إذا قلتوا في حملات كانت مريحة حجاجها هذا يعتمد على الفلوس ادفعي أكثر بترتاحين أكثر، بالنسبة اللي تكلموا عن حمامات منى ، كانت حمامات خاصة بالحملة و بالعكس كانت نظيفة و العاملات مهتمين فيها وايد ، خواتي ماله داعي للمبالغة أنتوا سايرين تحجون مب ترتاحون و بالنسبة للباصات إنتوا شفتوا الشوارع زحمة وايد و السعودية مسكرة كل الشوارع

----------


## smile1

الغالية مراحب الحلوة مب موضوع ان انحب ننتقد الحملات لكن هذا الواقع واذا على الدفع اكثر انهم بيوفرون خدمةvip احلف لج ان معاية في الغرفة وحدة دافعة23000 ووحدة دافعة33000 وانا دافعة 21800 وما فية اي امتيازات لهم اللهم انهم وصلوا قبلي بيوم هل هذا فية عدل في الموضوع يعني حتى الغرف ما ميزوهم عنا لا كلة كوم واللي دافعة هي وزوجها36000 عن كل شخص ويوم تدخل الغرفة تحصل فيها صراصير فشو رايج في هذا الكلام وانا يوم انتقد حملة بن سباع عشان يتلافون هاذي الاخطاء في الاعوام القادمة ليش حلرام الناس دافعة فلوس والله يعلم من متى يوفرون هذا المبلغ عشان يسيرون الحج بة

----------


## الاترجة

السلام عليكم

الحمدلله من يومين رجعت من الحج وكنت سايرة مع حملة الفجر حج سريع ... الحمد لله انا عن نفسي عجبتني الحملة و ما عليها كلام وترى الحج جهاد ولازم الوحدة تتعب ... وصح مثل ما قالت الاخت بخصوص مزدلفة تعبنا وايد بس الحمد لله انه ادينا فرضنا ونسال الله ان يتقبله منا ومن جميع المسلمين والمسلمات ...

----------


## عرووب 77

وصلنا الحمد لله ليلة الجمعه مع حملة ابناء السويدي وماشااء الله رايتهم بيضه ماقصروا وياااااااانا ........حطونا في عيونهم والله .........الله يجازيهم الجنه يارب ويبارك الهم في اهلهم وعيالهم يارب

----------


## ام ايمان

وصلنا الحمد لله يوم الجمعه مع حملة الشارقة وماشااء الله ماقصروا وياااااااانا ........حطونا في عيونهم والله .........الله يجازيهم الجنه يارب ويبارك الهم في اهلهم وعيالهم يارب
كل شي تمام الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال

----------


## um_ghaia

يارب ترزقنا زيارة بيتك الحرام...... وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور للجميع

----------


## أم شمـه

يارب ترزقنا زيارة بيتك الحرام...... وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغفور للجميع

----------


## أم شمـه

ادعولنا يا حجاج ان الله يرزقنا السنه اليايه يارب

----------


## ضبابه

الاخت اللي ما عيبها انتقادنا لحملة الفجر نحن ما ننتقد بغرض النقد لكن للتنبيه للي بيون ايسيرون المره اليايه وبالنسبه للدفع نحن مب عيزانيين عن الدفع نقدر ندفع قد اللي طلبوه دبلات بس هم اتعهدولنا وسرنا على المدح ومناك ولا طشه ما انروم انغش ربعنا وانقولهم الحمله ما عليها كلام وهي مناك ولاشي
يمكن انتي عاملوج معامله خاصه وما شفتي اي نقص هني كلام ثاني 
بالنسبه لحمامات منى وسخه ومب نضيفه وحتى المغاسل مسوده اطرافها وشكلها ما انغسلت من العام اللي طاف لاتمدحين شي ما فيه المدح
وبعدين انا قلت شو السبب انه الحمله وصلت لها المستوى اللي هو العدد الزايد لو هم اكتفو بعدد معقول جان خدماتهم بتكون على قد الناس اللي يايبينهم

----------


## CorAzoN

عمتي كانت مع حملة الغصن و قالت صدق ماقصروا وياهم

----------


## نور العين

مع احترامي لكلامج الحملات الثانيه مثل الهولي وابناء السويدي نفس السعر بس ارتب بواااااااااااااااايد وانظف بوااااااااااااااااايد وترتيب وتنظيم هب سيروا الحرم ودبرولكم مواصلات حبيبتي انتي ارتحتي تكلمي عن اللي ارتحتيله نحن ما رتحنا الصراحه لا من مواصلات ولا سكن فمنى ولا فعرفه ولا فتنظيم ومانصح حد بعد يسير




> الخوات اللي انتقدوا حملة الفجر ليش كل هالانتقادات ؟ مب لهاالدرجة كانت سيئة بالعكس أنا يم سرت كنت متوقعة هالشي ، لا تتحسبون أن الحج بيكون سهل هذا جهاد و على فكرة كل الحملات كانت نفس المستوى و إذا قلتوا في حملات كانت مريحة حجاجها هذا يعتمد على الفلوس ادفعي أكثر بترتاحين أكثر، بالنسبة اللي تكلموا عن حمامات منى ، كانت حمامات خاصة بالحملة و بالعكس كانت نظيفة و العاملات مهتمين فيها وايد ، خواتي ماله داعي للمبالغة أنتوا سايرين تحجون مب ترتاحون و بالنسبة للباصات إنتوا شفتوا الشوارع زحمة وايد و السعودية مسكرة كل الشوارع

----------


## alolo

انا الحمدلله حجيت وخلصت ورجعت يوم الخميس مع حمله صالح الظفيري بالسعوديه

----------


## ام ناني

الحمد لله الله يسر النا امورنا وسرنا الحج هالسنه ........للاسف مع حمله الفجر 

والله يسامحهم ويسامح كل اللي مدحو هالحمله ....بصراحه في منى جتلونا من الحر زين ما اغمى علينا ...والاكل الله لايغنيكم ( عيش يابس ما ينصرط ولحم اسود لا والدياي تقولين صدر ديج رومي هب ديايه ) استغفر الله العظيم ...شو بقول ولا شو بعد لو حاطيلنا روب وخبز جان احسن 

حتى الخبز ما نحصله العالم اللي سايرين وياهم عالم غريب ما شفت في حياتي ناس مثلهم الاكل يمطونه من يد العاملات او حتى يمطونه من يديج عادي ...حتى ما قمنا ننزل للاكل 

سكن العزيزيه زين ونظيف ...بس العدد في كل شقه واااايد كل شقه فيها 6 حجر وحجره وحده فيها 6 حريم و4 حجر كل وحده فيها 5 حريم وحجره وحده فيها حرمتين تخيلو هالعدد على حمامان وفي حمام ثالث بس الكهربا دخلت ويا الماي وكل ما طلبنا حد يصلحه اجاهلونا لا وبعد ايونا من الشقق الثانيه يسولنا ازمه على الحمام

وكله ولا مزدلفه ....ما جد حسيت بالاهانه مثل هذا اليوم الفقرا يصدقون علينا بخبز مقطع وعصير ( قلبي عورني على عمري) وما بزيد على كلام الخوات اللي تكلمو عن مزدلفه

حصلنا بنات من الكويت دافعين اقل عنا 800 دينار كويتي يعني ما يقارب 10000 درهم قالت احنا حا طينا في مكان ساتر ومسكرين علينا وعندنا بوفيه قالت وانتو قلنا خليها على الله ............

يعني المفروض عقب يوم عرفه ...الي هلكنا فيه من الحر في الخيام وقطعنا البعوض المفروض نلقى اكراميه في مزدلفه وستر
على الاقل نتوضى حق الصلاه في ستر هب جدام خلق الله ........

انا ما زيدت عليه انا اقول الحق والله على ما اقول شهيد

الله يسامحه ويسامح اللي مدحه 

خواتي مب معنى كلامي انكم لا تسيرون وياه السنه اليايه ...لا لا 

بس عشان ما يمدحونه وعقب تنصدمون 

اللي اتمناه انه يتلافى كل الاخطاء اللي استوت هالسنه ...والعدد اللي ما قدر يسيطر عليه عدد هب عادي
والله انه ريال طيب بشهادة الرياييل اللي التقو وياه ....بس انه خذ عدد كبير من الحجاج وما وفاهم حقوقهم 

الله يوفقه في رحلاته اليايه

----------


## هنادي22

> بكم هالحمله ووين موجوده؟



اختي الحملة هاذي في عجمان ... ونحن بس التحقنا في منى يعني سكن واكل ومواصلات 
ب 9500 والتذكرة علينا روحنا حجزنا ... واعتقد ويا التذاكر ب 12000

----------

